# A good start...



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

...


----------



## MontanaLaz (Feb 15, 2018)

NOAA 3 month outlook is for above normal temp and precip.

I'd be OK with more powder days at warmer temps to enjoy while waiting on it to melt off next spring


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

What do you call 150 dead politicians?


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

MontanaLaz said:


> NOAA 3 month outlook is for above normal temp and precip.



Equal chance for precip and 20% chance of above normal temps for Colorado. Sitting here in Beautiful Salida CO with about 8 inches on the ground from last night's storm. 

https://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/produ...ason/13_seasonal_outlooks/color/churchill.php


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

About a foot in Westminster, CO and still snowing!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

Just measured on my back porch, 16" at 95th and Arapahoe, Lafayette Co. Two more storms coming this week, with one aimed at southern Co. and the other right at the central/Northern mountains. Fingers crossed for lots more snow.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

We had about a foot in Wheat Ridge. It seems like it has pretty good moisture content too. Let's hope it'll refill the aquifers and reservoirs so more can stay in the rivers next spring!

-AH


----------



## RogueGuide (Oct 25, 2019)

We got only 6" of snow here in southern oregon. Not much where I'm at but I'm glad the higher elevations are getting it! Oregon needs all the snow pack it can get to help sustain us through the summer to reduce fire season.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Snowing hard right now in Salida, they say another foot. Woo Hoo


----------

